# 方言：箸 / 筷子



## Ghabi

大家好,有说”箸”的朋友吗?以我所知,

-吴语区只有温州话用”箸”;
  -官话区似乎完全不用;
  -闽语区都说”箸”;
  -客家话既说”筷子”也说”箸只”;
  -粤语区,虽然广州话不说”箸”(用作量词除外,例如”一箸菜”),但部份方言也有说”箸”的

我的理解大概正确吗?


----------



## indigoduck

Yes, i can confirm 福州话 which is 闽东代表 (闽语区) uses 箸 for chopsticks. It was weird when i saw this chinese character to represent chopsticks.

Looking in my 福州话 dictionary, it can also mean: （量）形容食物量少，用筷子可以一次挑起

This definition almost sounds like a magic trick to me.


----------



## Ghabi

indigoduck said:


> Looking in my 福州话 dictionary, it can also mean: （量）形容食物量少，用筷子可以一次挑起


這似乎跟廣州話一樣,譬如”唔好淨係爬飯,夾多箸餸食啦”(不要光吃白飯,多吃點菜)。


----------



## Jerry Chan

閩南語的確是說"箸"

聽過的故事是, "箸"和"住"同音, 有些出海的漁民認為不吉利, 於是改為"快", 正如"通書(輸)"變成了"通勝"


----------



## Ghabi

Jerry Chan said:


> 閩南語的確是說"箸"


謝謝,也作量詞用嗎?


> 聽過的故事是, "箸"和"住"同音, 有些出海的漁民認為不吉利, 於是改為"快", 正如"通書(輸)"變成了"通勝"


是的,通常是這樣說,雖然很難稽考。


----------



## indigoduck

Jerry Chan said:


> 閩南語的確是說"箸"
> 
> 聽過的故事是, "箸"和"住"同音, 有些出海的漁民認為不吉利, 於是改為"快", 正如"通書(輸)"變成了"通勝"


 

"住" 為he不吉利 ?


----------



## BODYholic

indigoduck said:


> "住" 為he (何)不吉利 ?



出海捕鱼,滞留在海上,回不了岸,还能吉利吗？


----------



## HTOT

一箸面 官话区（北方话）常说
用筷子夹起一箸面
不过没有完全用“箸”代替“筷子”的说法


----------



## Jerry Chan

Ghabi said:


> 謝謝,也作量詞用嗎?



不作, 至少我沒聽過


----------



## Youngfun

对，温州话（包括温州周围的县）用"箸"。
青田话也用"箸"，不知道青田话算不算独立的方言，还是属于温州话的分支


----------



## Dike

我说潮州话的，如果作为名词，筷子我们还是说“箸”（读音跟普通话的“的”差不多）
这个应该是古音的保留，潮州话的d=普通话的zh/z（可能是古代音d --> zh/z的变音，或者南北方言不同的变音）
如：中 dong = zhong, 在 do = zai, 住diu（汕头话，潮州话现在说zhu）= zhu,
     赵 die = zhao, 张 die = zhang
但是至于为什么会变成筷子就不知道了

另外，广州的广州话现在都不说筷子为箸了，可能在表示量词的时候会用到（平常很少听到）
潮州话箸作量词使用得也不多
比如：
夹D送去食啦（广州话，没有“箸”这个量词）
夹块咸去食啦（潮州话，也没有“箸”这个量词）


----------



## Ghabi

Youngfun said:


> 对，温州话（包括温州周围的县）用"箸"。


Thanks for the confirmation Youngfun (what a nostalgic name! I think I used to be young and fun too ... )



Dike said:


> 这个应该是古音的保留，潮州话的d=普通话的zh/z（可能是古代音d --> zh/z的变音，或者南北方言不同的变音）


Thanks for your information Dike! Yes, that's what they call "古無舌上".



> 可能在表示量词的时候会用到（平常很少听到）
> 夹D送去食啦（广州话，没有“箸”这个量词）


So have you heard something like, for example, 今朝淨係食左兩箸面(two chopstick-ful of noodle),宜家好肚餓?



> 夹块咸去食啦（潮州话，也没有“箸”这个量词）


That's interesting.


----------



## Dike

Ghabi said:


> So have you heard something like, for example, 今朝淨係食左兩箸面(two chopstick-ful of noodle),宜家好肚餓?


 
No, I'm afraid not. I never heard my Cantonese-native friends saying such a phrase, but maybe we were staying not long enough (only 4-years university time) to get known to more phrases...But thank you for your information, now I've learnt a bit more about it


----------



## edencheng

Cantonese speakers do say 箸 as a 量词


----------

